# Corfu Holiday Home



## KerkyraSAFC (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a holiday home in Corfu and I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for lawyers and who do you use for your home insurance? I understand from reading online that I should use a lawyer to oversee the purchase of my property that is independent of the estate agent. Many thanks in advance for your help and recommendations. Dean


----------



## nisakiman (Feb 21, 2011)

A lawyer called Marios Paipetis (and his son, Donatos) based in the centre of Corfu town are good independent lawyers. They both speak excellent English. For purchases over (I think) €30,000, I believe a lawyer is mandatory anyway. As for insurance, it is the same as UK. Shop around for a good deal. Often, the best bet is to go to an agent who will find the best deal for you. If you're planning to only use the property for holidays, it's a good idea to get a property manager to look after the place when you're not using it (taking care of bills and maintenance etc). If at any time you feel a need for someone like that, I know an honest and dependable guy who can do that.


----------



## KerkyraSAFC (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello Nisakiman, thanks for the details and information, it has been a great help. If you could post or pm me the management persons details it would be much appreciated as I would like the property to be looked upon and repairs notified to me, especially out of season.

Cheers and take care

Dean


----------



## nisakiman (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't send you a PM yet as I've not yet clocked up five posts!  Once I've been granted permission by admin, I'll give you the details in a PM. Patience!


----------

